# Audio AC97? HD? y los puertos no son compatibles!



## dragon ecu (Mar 31, 2010)

Saludos a todos y disculpas por esta mi primera aparicion con un tema sencillo, pero que no he visto a nadie aun resolverlo.

La situacion es la siguiente, un motherboard nuevo en un case viejo, o viceversa, el punto es que los conectores de audio ac97 y hd no son compatibles entre si.

Las razones las explicare despues (bueno .. en realidad eso le corresponde a intel), pero la solucion es muy simple... construir una salida frontal para cualquiera de los dos tipos de conección.

El diagrama  muestra claramente que tipo de jack usar (normal estereo de 3,5 mm de 5 pines), y como deben realizarse las conecciones para cada sistema de audio

(ver diagrama audio jack ADAPT)


De donde salio esto? ... pues simplemente revisando el manual de intel sobre las conecciones frontales de audio, claro que nunca dijeron que los jacks empleados eran especiales (estereo aislado de 3.5 mm y 8 pines!!!!!), esto lo pueden ver en el diagrama Audio Jacks pc.png

Comparando ambas  es facil notar que no hay ningun secreto..... los pines de audio son basicamente los mismos (G  micL  micR  headL  y  headR), la diferencia estriba en los pines restantes.

Asi que la solucion aun mas simple es... si tienes AC97 solo preocupate de conectar los pines básicos (G micL micR headL y headR) y puentear el retorno de headL y headR

Si tienes HD la solucion es los cinco pines básicos (G micL micR headL y headR), un puente triple de deteccion de los plug (o clavijas como prefieran llamarles), y una resistencia de 1K para indicar que esta puesto nuestro conector adaptado 

(la verdad no sé para que tanta explicacion si los graficos se explican solos)

Les indico que tal adaptación la tengo funcionando en mi maquina y he hecho otras para maquinas de colegas, asi que esta probado, pero mejor sean desconfiados y revisen el manual de Intel A2928604-005.pdf (Front Panel I/O Connectivity
Design Guide)

Estoy abierto a cualquier mejora... 

Nota..si consiguen los jacks originales es lo mejor.... supongo  

.. un saludo y hasta pronto!


----------



## BlueFenix24 (Abr 2, 2010)

sera esta la razon de que mis puertos de parlante y microfono no funcione, si es asi, tengo que conectarlo como dice en los diagramas , tengo una motherboard con Realtek HD ty el case creo que aunque se mira negro y expectacular, es viejo, tonces tengo que agregarle tmabein una resistencia de 1K??


----------



## dragon ecu (Abr 16, 2010)

Disculpas por la demora en responder..... estoy en viaje.
Respecto a tu pregunta la respuesta es si.... revisa el documento de Intel que se indica en el mensaje original, y ya van 6 pc que voy adaptando para que funcionen, y no hay problema hasta el momento.
La coneccion de audifonos y microfono no es problema, el punto son los retornos de señal, un retorno es el detector del jack estereo que simplemente unes los cables de esas posiciones
En el detector del conectpr de hd en el motherboard debe entrar un señal de 0V, par eso colocas la resistencia de 1 Kohm
Suerte y estare al tanto de como te va

Saludos
Dragon Ecu


----------



## fpetit (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok. Pero al hacer este puente triple en el pin de SENSE, es como si el mother "detectara" permanentemente que se estan usando los conectores frontales y como consecuencia deshabilita las salidas traseras. O no?


----------



## dragon ecu (Feb 3, 2011)

SIIIIIII
efectivamente se  bloquea la salida posterior a cambio de habilitar la delantera...
Por suerte.. y dependiendo de la configuracion de tu motherboard..
Si tienes la opción de bloquear la salida posterior, es seguro que tambien puedes anular esta opción (gracias realtek )
Asi pues la solucion depende en gran medida de tu motherboard si permite tener todas las salidas habilitadas

Saludos y suerte.... (sigo viajando asi que tengan paciencia si no respondo rapido)


----------



## elperros (Feb 4, 2011)

Mira yo cambie el panel frontal de mi gabinete (un tt sopranos) para hacerlo compatible con la norma HD de las mother Intel. Lo subí todo a un foro de modding. Te dejo un link del post ( no se si esta permitido) pero volver a copiar todo y subir imagenes de momento no puedo. 
Para el sense use 2 switchs y agregue un cable mas al mother el front panel y su pcb no fueron modificados ni su conector. 

http://foro.moddear.com.ar/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2092

Saludos.


----------



## fer7k (Feb 5, 2011)

Gracias por la ayuda que proporcionaron


----------



## SicK InvisiblE (Oct 6, 2011)

Hace mucho quiero hacer un panel frontal hd, pero nose cuál es el nombre del jack necesario. Por lo que veo los switch del AC'97 no sirven para el HD... ¿Me podrían indicar las diferencias?

PD. Se como se arma el circuito y como se conectan, pero cuando pregunto por jack trc para panel de audio hd en casas de electronica, me dicen que no existen, jajajaj...
XD


----------

